# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Бух.учет в 1С

## Елена Валерьев

У нас такая ситуация:- по ст.340 закупили материалы для мебели, нам сделали мебель. Как в 1С провести укомплектование и перевести со сч.105 на сч.101

----------

